# Light Above Vanity



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just ripped out a drop ceiling in the bathroom with a flourescent light in it. I'm now putting a standard 3 or 4 bulb vanity light. What's an average for how high to mount it? I have 8' ceilings.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Good: Right above the mirror.
Better: Install 2 of them vertically on each side of the mirror.
Best: Install 3.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

steve65 said:


> I just ripped out a drop ceiling in the bathroom with a flourescent light in it. I'm now putting a standard 3 or 4 bulb vanity light. What's an average for how high to mount it? I have 8' ceilings.


Whenever I change out a fixture for a customer, I consider a few things. See if any of this helps you pick the right height.

Make sure that you observe the height of any medicine cabinet if the door, when opened, will hit any part of the light fixture, especially those where the bulbs and covers point downward.

If the light fixture has globes or covers that point downward and there is a mirror on the wall below it, it should be low enough so that the light is effective and useable, especially for a woman to apply makeup under. But, it should not be so low as to run into or onto the frame of the mirror or create harsh reflections in it. A little bit of space between the globe/cover and the edge of the mirror is aesthetically more pleasing to the eye.

If the light fixture has globes or covers that point upward, then keeping it lower on the wall will help illuminate the room more and also keep the ceiling cooler. Too close to the ceiling and you simply waste the light.

Once you THINK you have a good height, get a second opinion while you hold it up against the wall.

RULE: I ALWAYS make sure that the lady of the house likes the spot AND the look of it, no matter what anyone else says.

My philosophy? Simple: "If momma ain't happy, ain't no one gonna be happy" including me.

Have fun! Hope this was a help.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

steve65 said:


> I just ripped out a drop ceiling in the bathroom with a flourescent light in it. I'm now putting a standard 3 or 4 bulb vanity light. What's an average for how high to mount it? I have 8' ceilings.



6'8" to center off finished floor... same as door height, will work with almost any application.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

chris75 said:


> 6'8" to ceter off finished floor... same as door height, will work with almost any application.


6'8" is too high. Better make it 80"...

InPhase277


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> 6'8" is too high. Better make it 80"...
> 
> InPhase277



One in every crowd...:laughing:


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's what I needed guys...and I do appreciate the humor...


----------



## DaveB (Jun 11, 2008)

*6-8 doesn't work...*

If you use 6-8, have a standard 30 inch vanity with a 4 inch backsplash and a 42 inch mirror, you'll be 4 inches the mirror at 80 inches. However, if the vanity is raised (36 inches) you'll be in the mirror. Check the vanity height.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

DaveB said:


> If you use 6-8, have a standard 30 inch vanity with a 4 inch backsplash and a 42 inch mirror, you'll be 4 inches the mirror at 80 inches. However, if the vanity is raised (36 inches) you'll be in the mirror. Check the vanity height.


I think he has it done by now, and I have never had a problem with 6' 8".... besides, if the H.O. brings home a mirror that hits the light, looks like the mirror is going back to the store....


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

steve65 said:


> I just ripped out a drop ceiling in the bathroom with a flourescent light in it. I'm now putting a standard 3 or 4 bulb vanity light. What's an average for how high to mount it? I have 8' ceilings.


With the myriad of free hanging decorative mirrors and taller vanities that are common today, using the "old standard heights" theories, more often than not result in extra sheetrock work. If useing a decorative mirror, I would get the mirror and the light before locating the box. It has become our standard procedure for our electrician to weave a wire in the stud cavity and not bring it out of the sheetrock. If the HO is clueless about the type of lighting, he installs wire for both over mirror and sconces. We then installl a 1/2 piece of plywood in the stud bay(s) that serve to both stiffen the later installation of a pop in box, and provide wood for any screws needed to stabilize a long fixture, particularly a long makeup bar type.


----------

